# Radio in voyager



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Just taken delivery of my new van,a Swift Voyager 695 EL.Could any fellow owners assist with the following question.Can the blaupunct radio onl be used when the ignition is turned on?On mine the dash has to be lit up like Blackpool before the radio comes to life.Thanks.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

I took delivery of Swift Voyager last week and the radio works without the ignition on at all. The radio is a MP37 model and I understand that some vans are fitted with MP47s - don't know whether that would make any difference.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift response*

For 2008 the radio is powered from whichever battery is selected on the control power, and/or from the charger if a 230v supply is present / the charger is switched on. If the ignition needs to be switched on to use the radio, then the connections behind the radio need to be checked by a dealer.

The situation is the same for 2009 except that it is, as you mentioned, possible to fully isolate the radio when switching the control panel off using the 'TOTAL OFF' function.

Hope this is helpful

Regards

Kath


----------

